# Buying my first guitar



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forums and new to guitars in general. I've always wanted to learn to play guitar and I'm finally taking my first steps to do so. I plan to take some lessons to get me started on the right track.

I've been reading through these forums and other web pages trying to learn the basics of everything before I actually have some strings to pluck away at. From what I can see, it sounds like learning the basic scales and maybe some chords would be a great place to start, but let me know if you guys have suggestions on that.

For the guitar, I suppose you can say I'm cheaping out, but I'm a real beginner and can always upgrade later. I think I've decided on a Squire "Stop dreaming and start playing" kit. Comes with everything I need, guitar, (Low end Squire strat) amp, picks, strap, guitar stand and a DVD.

I'm probably going to pick this up on Friday, but thought I would post here to see if any of you have any suggestions for me before I dive in.

Thanks!
Fire


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fire..Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it and post often.

Glad to hear that you are planning to take some lessons....very wise.

Advising new players on gear is always tough. Personally, I would not get the Squier starter package (and I'm not knocking Squier...I have a Classic Vibe Squier Strat ....that is not the same species of animal at all)

I fully understand that you are excited to get some gear and get going, but I think that there are better approaches. For example...buying used from Kijiji or similar. Do you have a friend that can help you shop for gear and advise you? Talk to your teacher at you first lesson...she/he might have some good ideas. 

Others will suggest many possible options in this thread. Consider them. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you're best off as a beginner to try the exact guitar which you are buying, which may not be possible since the Squier packs are boxed. That said, I wouldn't recommend the low-end Squiers, as none of them so far have really blown me away. One certain guitar comes to mind where in less than a year, the input jacks needed replacing, and the tuners came out of tune with any tremolo/ bending action.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Dave, I have been looking constantly at kijiji and other places for used equipment, but I can't justify the cost of what I'm seeing at this point. I'm determined to learn the guitar, but I have to also consider that it could turn out to be something that's not for me.

This package costs $220 at my local music store, and from the used equipment I've been browsing through, I'd end up paying that much just for a guitar alone. (I live in the maritimes, so I'm sure my selection is quite limited compared to the folks in the bigger cities. The only ad I seen that had a good price was another kit, but it was not nearly as good as the squier. It was $80 brand new and l think it was meant for children.

The other thing I worry about with used stuff is maintenance. I don't know anything about how to fix problems and make the thing work right yet. I'm sure I'll learn about this later, but if I buy a kit, I should be able to get started right away.

Overall, I understand that my experience will be better if I have quality gear, but I'm reluctant to spend too much until I know for sure that this is something I will continue with for years.

Chris


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

OMGRLY? said:


> I think you're best off as a beginner to try the exact guitar which you are buying, which may not be possible since the Squier packs are boxed. That said, I wouldn't recommend the low-end Squiers, as none of them so far have really blown me away. One certain guitar comes to mind where in less than a year, the input jacks needed replacing, and the tuners came out of tune with any tremolo/ bending action.


I see what you're saying, but from my point of view, I don't see an issue with buying something that may break in a year. If I'm still playing in a year, I'll be buying something better anyway.

EDIT: I'll be honest with you guys, it boils down to cost for me right now. At this point in time I can afford to blow a few hundred. If I were to jack that cost up to say 800 to get some relatively good gear, it'll be a few months at least before I can do it. I'd like to get started right away, and while I'm fiddling with my cheap little guitar, I'll start putting cash aside so 6 months or so down the road I can start replacing things.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitar*

Welcome to the forum..
I am glad that you decided to learn how to play guitar, and taking lesson's is a great idea and will help you progress .
I suggest you try and play the guitar each day if you can. Your fingers will hurt but over time that won't be an issue.

There will be times you wont feel you have accomplish very much but, don't let that frustrate you, that's happens to me now and i have been playing for 35 yrs
.
The guitar is my best friend " really" it is. I will sit in front of the TV and play my hollowbody, and not really play anything , just finger movements. a lick here and there. a cool intro to a song.

You see , doesn't matter how long you play guitar u are always learning.That's what i like about it.

I really hope you stick with it, and also once you learn a few chords and feel comfortable , jam with another person. Nothing better than playing with other musicians.

I also would not buy the starter kit, i think one of the best beginner guitars out there is a Yamaha Pacifica.I think its a model 112.

My son has one and i have played it, and would not think twice of using it on stage.
A decent guitar will make it easier to learn.There is alot of used practise amps out there in great condition.

Good luck, 
Rick


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

You guys have me thinking twice now, lol.

I'm going to go in to the local shop and really have a good look around. Maybe even see if they offer a payment plan of some kind.

You guys are right, if I'm serious about this, which I am, I should start myself out on a better track.

Chris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Firebreak said:


> Thanks for the feedback Dave, I have been looking constantly at kijiji and other places for used equipment, but I can't justify the cost of what I'm seeing at this point. I'm determined to learn the guitar, but I have to also consider that it could turn out to be something that's not for me.
> 
> This package costs $220 at my local music store, and from the used equipment I've been browsing through, I'd end up paying that much just for a guitar alone. (I live in the maritimes, so I'm sure my selection is quite limited compared to the folks in the bigger cities. The only ad I seen that had a good price was another kit, but it was not nearly as good as the squier. It was $80 brand new and l think it was meant for children.
> 
> ...


*I was writing this (below) while Chris was posting #7..*....that is a good approach Chris. 
Play lots of guitars and amps...consider renting or rent-to-own (if they offer it), etc.

_Chris...I hear what you are saying. In the end, you have to go with whatever seems best for you. There is no right or wrong answer/choice ...given the circumstances. 

The main thing....ENJOY !!

Post some pics once you get your gear._
Dave


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Well let me put this another way. How much would you guys recommend I spend on starter gear? Possibly break that down by amp, guitar and other tidbits.

What I want is something that'll give me a good medium to learn on. It does not have to be fancy, doesn't have to have the best sound there is, etc. I'm strictly looking at this first purchase as something to get started with and build some skill over time.

I admit, when I looked at the amp that comes with this package, I was dissapointed because it doesn't have many options. While I'm not looking for fancy stuff, I would like to be able to experience all the different styles of play. The amp in this kit has volume, treble, bass knobs, an overdrive button and a headphone jack, so it's pretty basic.

So yeah, what do you guys recommend I spend. Let's assume that I'll have someone knowledgeable with me to make sure I spend it wisely.

Chris


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Firebreak said:


> You guys have me thinking twice now, lol.
> 
> I'm going to go in to the local shop and really have a good look around. Maybe even see if they offer a payment plan of some kind.
> 
> ...


Haha, not that we're trying to up-sell you, but honestly a better guitar will play better and make it easier and more interesting for you to learn. No one is telling you to get a super nice guitar, but there are lots of decent choices at around 250-300 that will get you on your way in much better shape than the squier pack. 

FWIW, when I first started playing, I lived with roommates who had amps which I used, but I also plugged my guitar into my computer and played over the speakers or through headphones. This might be a good way to save you some cash. You don't necessarily need an amp right away. If your computer has a line-in, then you are pretty much ready to go. This way you can bang about (quietly if you have to) until you're ready to decide about how committed you are to playing. At that point, you'll already have a decent axe, so you can treat yourself to a nice little tube combo and you'll be miles ahead of where the Squier pack would get you in that time.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Haha, not that we're trying to up-sell you, but honestly a better guitar will play better and make it easier and more interesting for you to learn. No one is telling you to get a super nice guitar, but there are lots of decent choices at around 250-300 that will get you on your way in much better shape than the squier pack.
> 
> FWIW, when I first started playing, I lived with roommates who had amps which I used, but I also plugged my guitar into my computer and played over the speakers or through headphones. This might be a good way to save you some cash. You don't necessarily need an amp right away. If your computer has a line-in, then you are pretty much ready to go. This way you can bang about (quietly if you have to) until you're ready to decide about how committed you are to playing. At that point, you'll already have a decent axe, so you can treat yourself to a nice little tube combo and you'll be miles ahead of where the Squier pack would get you in that time.



 Did I understand this right? I can plug the guitar into my computer?? If that's true, then heck I don't need an amp at all. (At least for now) I've spent wayyyyy too much on my computer, including it's sound system, so it would be able to rock the place I'm sure!!

Do I need any adaptors or software for this to work??


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This would be a decent deal, if it was near you..

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ha-Electric-Guitar-Package-W0QQAdIdZ105604712

The Guitar my son uses.. very well balance, and comfortable to play..
If u come acrossed a used guitar, u may want to take somebody with you to look it over.
I think the new Yamaha Pacifica are around 300.00 new.. but there is alot of gear out there.
If you can wait a bit , put an ad on kijij that your looking for a guitar / amp package suitable for beginner..

The right guitar for you will be important.. go to the music store and try a few out.. meaning take note of the neck.. find a guitar that has a neck you feel comfortable with.
They come in all different shapes and widths and the right neck will help you in the long run.


Rick


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Rick,

That does look like a decent deal, but it's a bit too far away (5 hour drive). For Kijiji, I'd say the pages for Fredericton/Moncton are in range for me.

I think I'm going to take a buddy of mine to the music store to help me find something. Everyone says the store is awesome and they treat people right. They have loads of guitars in there as well. (Pretty sure both new and used) I think that's my best bet, they should have something to suit me.

I'm pretty excited, can't wait to start working at it. Maybe in a few weeks I might be able to rock away at some songs like Mary had a little lamb, lol!

Chris


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

I just started playing summer before last, at the tender age of 42! From my experience, I agree you should go electric, it's easier to play an electric, you don't have to be dead on when you play and that will give you confidence. As for which one, those Pacifica's seem to be popular and a good price. You also might want to try an Epiphone g400 or Dot, they're decent quality and you can mod them later if you want...cost wise they'll run you a little more. An Epiphone Dot Studio is probably your best bet value wise, great sound, great look, feels good, look for one of those.
As for the amp, go with a modeling amp. Initially I bought a fender Frontman 15R, it, and I, sounded awful. BUT, I got a Line 6 soider and all of a sudden I had reverb and other effects and a good number of different amps to choose from. Suddenly, my bad playing started a little less awful because the amo made what I played sound like actual music. I know there's a low end Line 6 spider and there are a lot of other brands like Trainer etc that make the same thing, go with one of those. 
My recommendation? An Epiphone Dot Studio and a Line 6 spider. Oh and Long and McQuade will give you a deal on financing if your credit's ok. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

tvyellow said:


> I just started playing summer before last, at the tender age of 42! From my experience, I agree you should go electric, it's easier to play an electric, you don't have to be dead on when you play and that will give you confidence. As for which one, those Pacifica's seem to be popular and a good price. You also might want to try an Epiphone g400 or Dot, they're decent quality and you can mod them later if you want...cost wise they'll run you a little more. An Epiphone Dot Studio is probably your best bet value wise, great sound, great look, feels good, look for one of those.
> As for the amp, go with a modeling amp. Initially I bought a fender Frontman 15R, it, and I, sounded awful. BUT, I got a Line 6 soider and all of a sudden I had reverb and other effects and a good number of different amps to choose from. Suddenly, my bad playing started a little less awful because the amo made what I played sound like actual music. I know there's a low end Line 6 spider and there are a lot of other brands like Trainer etc that make the same thing, go with one of those.
> My recommendation? An Epiphone Dot Studio and a Line 6 spider. Oh and Long and McQuade will give you a deal on financing if your credit's ok. Let us know how it goes.


I'm guessing L&M is in Toronto, I've read many posts about it here, they'd better give me a good deal if I'm going to travel half way across the country to see them, lol! (I live in New Brunswick)

Thanks for the guitar/amp suggestion. I'll check one out when I go to the store to see what they have.


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

And if you do go with an Epiphone don't get anything cheaper than the Dot Studio, Les Paul Studio or G400...you're only asking for problems with the quality if you go with the SG/lp jr/lp 100
I see you've got a L&M there, GET A DOT!!!! You'll love it and you'll love learning on it!!! (but don't forget the modeling amp)


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

1012 Prospect Street
Fredericton, New Brunswick
E3B 3C1
Phone: (506) 458-5858
Fax: (506) 459-2709
Email: [email protected]

Hours:


Mon-Wed: 10:00 - 6:00
Thurs, Fri: 10:00 - 8:00
Sat: 10:00 - 5:00
Sun: CLOSED


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, I'll have to check them out, I had assumed it was a local TO shop, didn't realize it was a major chain


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

They're across Canada. The joy is that they'll finance and apparently at a very good rate too. Not to mention the fact that they have a really good selection. Their pricing is comparable to everyone else and they can order stuff for you too. Check out their website. Also, check out http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Dot-Electric-Guitar?sku=518250 
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Dot-Studio-SemiHollow-Electric-Guitar?sku=518706
I was JUST playing my Dot, love the thing, it's the regular Dot, not the studio and it's black -GREAT GUITAR!!!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Thats a great idea.. what guitar i would like u may find you dont. The reason i mentioned the Yamaha Pacifica model is , i think it has a great neck.. also the top edge where your strumming arm rests , is sanded similar to a fender and this make it very comfortable.
And this guitar has a 5 select switch, meaning you can get alot of different tones.

Well don't laugh my very first song on the guitar was the theme " batman" yep 8 yrs old and when the small kids seen me with my old beat up guitar, they wanted me to play that song everytime.. its a good thing cus its the only one i knew hahah

Rick


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

tvyellow said:


> They're across Canada. The joy is that they'll finance and apparently at a very good rate too. Not to mention the fact that they have a really good selection. Their pricing is comparable to everyone else and they can order stuff for you too. Check out their website. Also, check out http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Dot-Electric-Guitar?sku=518250
> http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Dot-Studio-SemiHollow-Electric-Guitar?sku=518706
> I was JUST playing my Dot, love the thing, it's the regular Dot, not the studio and it's black -GREAT GUITAR!!!


That Dot looks nice. I notice it has a "Semi-Hollow" body. I've been wondering, do these type of guitars make noise without an amp like an acoustic? The reason I ask is I don't want to annoy others in my house too much, so I figure a lot of the time I'll be using headphones.

I notice on the L&M website, they don't list many of the guitars you guys are talking about. They probably only list some of their stuff on the site though right?

Chris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chris...I haven't been reading this thread for the past 3 hours...just signed in to the forum.

kksjur...things are moving along.

Lots of helpful suggestions.

Have you heard the SRV version of "Mary Had a little Lamb"?....from Toronto , no less !! :bow:

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaX7Y1GQl5w

Now that would be something to learn....not right away...but someday.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

Pacifica's definitely a good choice too. Just to sell the Dot a little more, you can also:
1. play it unplugged and get a decent tone
2. put in new parts, better quality parts eventually and keep it forever
3. if you eventually do upgrades, like new pickups/nut/tone pots/wiring/selector switch/input jack you won't have to buy a better quality guitar, you'll already have one...and no, you don't have to do any of that stuff to it if you don't want to, it sounds fine as is, but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't bother upgrading a Pacifica, you'd just have the Pacifica as your "starter guitar."


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say, to everyone whose been talking with me in this thread that I really appreciate your recommendations. I think you guys may have saved me from buying something I wouldn't have been very happy with.

Chris


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Firebreak said:


> Did I understand this right? I can plug the guitar into my computer?? If that's true, then heck I don't need an amp at all. (At least for now) I've spent wayyyyy too much on my computer, including it's sound system, so it would be able to rock the place I'm sure!!
> 
> Do I need any adaptors or software for this to work??


Yes, you will need a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter (about 3 bucks at the Source), then you just need to make sure your line is in selected and enabled in your OS. Once that's done, you're set. I played this way for almost 2 years before I decided to buy an amp. It's a great way to stretch your budget and get a nicer guitar. 



tvyellow said:


> And if you do go with an Epiphone don't get anything cheaper than the Dot Studio, Les Paul Studio or G400...you're only asking for problems with the quality if you go with the SG/lp jr/lp 100
> I see you've got a L&M there, GET A DOT!!!! You'll love it and you'll love learning on it!!! (but don't forget the modeling amp)


+1 all the way with this. Check my sig and avatar. I love my Dot and the Epi G-400 SG is also a great guitar. Either one of these will be much, _much_ better than the Squier stuff. Although, if you really want the Strat style, I would recommend a Mexican Strat (or, let's not forget the Tele). But honestly, since you don't necessarily need an amp, go to L&M and try a Strat, a Tele, a Dot, an SG and a Les Paul and buy the one that strikes your fancy most.


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

ANY guitar's going to make SOME sound when you've got the headphones on. The Dot isn't that much loader than a solid body, the difference is it should sound better because it's a semi-acoustic :0) 

The L&M website isn't that great, the store will be your best bet. The Musicians Friend website has pictures and some comments, I've ordered from them before and had good results but it might end up costing you more AND you don't try it before you buy it. 

L&M will let you return the guitar for ANY reason for like 3 months.

I really like the Dot and it looks even better in person, has that "rock and roll" look. You can get EVERY sound out of it too, everything from a smooth jazzy tone to a raunchy crunch.

The key though, is to get that modeling amp, it'll make you want to play, you can't believe how important that is.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

tvyellow said:


> And if you do go with an Epiphone don't get anything cheaper than the Dot Studio, Les Paul Studio or G400...you're only asking for problems with the quality if you go with the SG/lp jr/lp 100
> I see you've got a L&M there, GET A DOT!!!! You'll love it and you'll love learning on it!!! (but don't forget the modeling amp)


I must have missed this post earlier. You've almost sold me on the Dot, lol.

What exactly do you mean by the "modeling amp"?

Chris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tvyellow said:


> ANY guitar's going to make SOME sound when you've got the headphones on.


I don't get this at all?..you still need the amp !



> L&M will let you return the guitar for ANY reason for like *3 months*.



Isn't it 30 days?



> The key though, is to get that modeling amp, it'll make you want to play, you can't believe how important that is.


Or..think about *eventually* getting a small tube amp. It will make you want to play AND you will enjoy the tone. (IMHO) Try a few amps at the store and compare. That will be your next challenge...believe me. The amp is a big factor in the equation.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

That was the problem when I started, all I got was the amplified sound of bad guitar playing. But when I could try playing chords through any of the preset tones on the Line Six Spider, it sounded a lot better and hey, lol, reverb DEFINITELY helps you sound good too. And the tone on is pretty good, with or without headphones, most importantly, a modeling amp makes it fun to play and if if it's fun to play, you'll play more often. A good tube amp is a good idea, but maybe when he can actually play it might do the trick, for now, he's got to want to make neat sounds out of that thing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Firebreak said:


> "modeling amp"?


Modeling is an attempt to electronically recreate the sound/tone(s) of amps (or styles of amps) and/or speaker cabs form well known, often sought after, often vintage, often expensive amplifiers.

*As an example*...A modeling choice might be "blackface super reverb" *for instance.*

This would be an attempt to recreate the sound of a vintage Fender Super Reverb amp. 

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tvyellow said:


> ..............most importantly, a modeling amp makes it fun to play and if if it's fun to play, you'll play more often. A good tube amp is a good idea, but maybe when he can actually play it might do the trick, for now, he's got to want to make neat sounds out of that thing.


I'll agree to disagree on this point.

Dave


----------



## Dillman A (Feb 19, 2009)

I am stuck between 2 guitars the Epiphone Explorer and the Dean Razorback(im not new to guitar by the way). i havent got a chance to try out the dean because i cant seem to find one at my local guitar store. but id like to know if the dean is a little to hardcore for Metallica and other bands along thoughs lines, but i like to play lamb of god and from reviews it sounds great for that. if the dean has a nice metallica tone but can also play lamb of god and Killswitch Engage then id go for it. unless the epiphone is better, and add in any other sugestions. my price range tops out at $750-$800


also amps if your new i woudent go for a tube just because they are generally more expencive and dont go for the smallest amp at the store otherwise u wast your money go for a mid range or a bit smaller.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BTW Chris.....

What style of music are you most interested in (eventually)learning to play? Just curious.

Who are some of your favourite guitarists? (or bands?)

Dave


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

greco said:


> BTW Chris.....
> 
> What style of music are you most interested in (eventually)learning to play? Just curious.
> 
> ...


For music styles, I'm thinking Rock and Jazzy type things. I'd like to play a bit of everything, but I imagine that Rock is going to hold a lot of my attention.

I can't say that I've been following any particular guitarists, I just hear a song that catches my ear and I can almost feel the instrument in my hands as I listen. I would imagine now that I'm starting to get into guitars, I'm probably going to find some favourites very soon.


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

We're all waiting for you to go to the store...you leave yet?


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

tvyellow said:


> We're all waiting for you to go to the store...you leave yet?


I wish, I'm stuck at work watching SQL databases back up, lol.

I have a feeling I'll be here all night working on a problem server, so it will probably be Friday before I can get in to the store. 

Chris


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I skipped a lot of stuff in this thread because I am tired and getting ready for bed.

I would highly recommend going to a guitar shop, preferably a smaller store because they are normally the ones willing to go out of their way to help you. As for selecting a guitar it is best for you to sit down and play a bunch of them and pick your favourite. To be totally honest it will probably be best to look to spend $400-$600 on a decent guitar.

I got my guitar just less then a month ago, I spent $600 just on the guitar. I didnt even play it, I just liked the body solid mahogany; I knew I ccould change the sound by changing the pickups so I have recently spend an addition $400 to upgrade all the electrical (changed the pickups and rewire everything, added a second push/pull).

As for the amp I got a peavey vypyr 30, I am not entirely happy with it though. when I try use a OD\Distortion pedal on a metal amp model (6505 or the JSX) I get a load of feed back even when gains are cranked down. I would highly getting a good tube amp and just use pedals for effects, I plan on upgrading very soon.

I highly recommend investing in quality gear now, because when I was younger I got a cheap guitar and amp. They sounded like crap and I lost interest and gave up the guitar, but with a quality guitar that has a good setup is very easy to play IMO and you will never want to put it down.

sorry if this is jumbled but as I said before I am tired and want to go to bed.

:rockon2::rockon:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

IN answer to your question about the Dot and what sound you will get unplugged.
You can play this guitar without an amp and actually get some acoustic sound out of it.. but not near as loud or pure as a hollowbody acoustic, that have a thicker body and a large sound hole.

I recommended the Yamaha Pacifica because i think its the best guitar for the price.
You said you dont want to spend too much. I think a Dot is 500.00 plus.

But overall a hollowbody electric would be better played without an amp.I had a dot at one time but sold it and bought a DEarmond starfire hollowbody, very similar to the dot, but i like the neck and pickups better but i also play it alot unplugged.

There are many guitar amps out there.. a cheap peavey rage u can get used for 75.00, and it has a distortion channel for that rock sound you want.

You will probably need to buy a tuner, an easy item to use to make sure your guitar is in tune.
Once you get use to the chords and how they should sound, you will know right away, that it doesn't sound right, it it only takes one string being out slightly.

Alot to think about but make sure you have somebody with you that has some knowledge,about guitars.

And yes the sqiure guitar package would have been a bad move.

Rick


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> You will probably need to buy a tuner, an easy item to use to make sure your guitar is in tune.


You WILL need a tuner...good suggestion.

Dave


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

For sure on the tuner. For this part though, I could get by with pretty much the cheapest one available, would you guys agree? (Say $20 for the tuner?)

I'm probably going to leave for work an hour early today and stop by the store on the way.

I'm not going to make a purchase today because I won't have anyone to go with me, and I'm extremely tired because I'm *Still* working on that SQL server from last night. Been sleeping a couple hours here and there while long jobs were running, but I'm still pretty pooped. Don't want to make a bad decisions due to fatigue.

What I will try to do though is find a few pieces of gear that I like and feel nice, and perhaps get some financing sorted out with them so that when I go back on Friday, I should be ready to walk out the doors with some gear. Wish me luck everyone, you guys have been very helpful! 

Chris


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Firebreak said:


> For sure on the tuner. For this part though, I could get by with pretty much the cheapest one available, would you guys agree? (Say $20 for the tuner?)
> 
> I'm probably going to leave for work an hour early today and stop by the store on the way.
> 
> ...


If you're buying a guitar and an amp, I would say you're pretty much guaranteed to be able to talk them into giving you a free tuner. And yes, a cheapie will do just fine.

Also, just in case you have no idea at all how to play guitar, I would ask one of the employees at the store to show you a couple chords (G and D maybe) so that you can actually try strumming something that will sound like music instead of just strumming the strings open. You'll be able to hear the guitar's unplugged and plugged in tone better and get an idea of its sonic characteristics, but also and more importantly, you'll get an idea of how the neck sits in your hand when you're playing. Just holding the neck isn't the same as _playing_ the neck.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I went through the same process about a year ago.

Regarding the amp, I bought a Vox DA5 modeling amp ($140) but a Roland Micro Cube ($150) would also be a good option. As a beginner, I felt that a modeling amp would allow me to experiment with different types of sounds from blues to classic rock, hard rock, country, and heavy metal all with the flick of the switch. Modeling amps basically try to emulate other amps. My little DA5 isn't going to win any awards for sound quality and nothing is going to replace a thousand dollar tube amp, but for the price I felt it was the best use of my money and allowed me a lot of variety. The dozen or so built in effects are really neat. Check out Youtube for some clips of the DA5.

Regarding the guitar, this is really personal. I opted for a Godin SD in HSS (one humbucker, two single coil pickups) because it felt comfortable and I wanted an HSS guitar because I wanted to experience different types of pickups. At a basic level, single coil pickups as found in a Strat are going to give you that Clapton/Hendrix bluesy twangy sound whereas humbucking pickups found in a Les Paul are going to give you that AC/GNR sounding deeper sounding rock. My suggestion to you is to buy a guitar that feels comfortable to hold and strum. When I bought my Godin a year ago, I couldn't play a single note. I distinctly remember being discouraged at the local L&M because the Strat I picked up wouldn't make any noise because I thought in order to play a note the fretting fingers had to be right on top of the fret metal itself and not the space in between the frets on the fretboard wood. Wow. hwopv

My point is that even though you may not be able to play a single note or chord, you can get an idea of how it will feel to play. I found that asking the employees to play out a particular guitar to show me how it sounded worked well because it allowed to me hear the particular guitar in experienced hands. Not once did an employee refuse my request, I'm pretty sure they enjoyed showing off. If possible, buy your amp first so that when testing guitars, you can test them on the amp you will be using. 

As for the guitar itself, I opted for a Godin because their quality is great and they are very affordable in the $450-$600 range brand new. You had mentioned you budget was lower. The Yamaha Pacificas are great value and can be had for around $300 new and are HSS layout. I bought new because I felt I wasn't capable of accurately judging used guitars, but your mileage may vary and it's a great way to cut costs. Checking out the used rack at the music stores is also a great option. If you can afford it, stepping up from the cheapest Squier would be a good option and even if you don't like playing you'll have an easier time selling a nicer guitar.

More importantly, get what you want. If you worship Hendrix and Clapton and want to play their material then get a Strat or something with single coils. If you think that Slash, Young, or Wylde are way better then get something with humbuckers like a Les Paul. If you're a country bumpkin, buy a telecaster. If you want to play a bit of everything I would recommend a guitar with both types of pickups in either in HSS or HSH layouts. In the grand scheme of things however, technique is everything. Whatever you buy you're going to sound bad in the beginning. Trust me, I know, I'm still at that point. There will come a time when your skill will reach a level where you will need better or more specific gear but that will take time. In the meantime buy something comfortable, something you like, and have fun.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, unfortunately I won't be making it to the shop today. I attempted to get there bud we're getting heavy snow and I nearly got stuck. Back home I went, hope tomorrow is a nicer day.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spiritinthesky said:


> I've still got my first guitar I bought! And I still play it after all these years. Good luck in buying a good one.


I still have my first real guitar--and still play it--my classical.

I still have my first electric, but rarely play it. Lately I've been giving thought to putting new pickups in it & setting it up for slide.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

You can save alot of money buying used gear as there is so much out there..It always amazes me that somebody would spend 3,000 dollars on a mesa, only to use it at home.. I would probably do the same thing if i had the cash.

I see a Yamaha Pacifica HSS model today for 200.00 ..Looks in nice condition, probably not played much . Its not near you, but i know there are many of them out as there Yamaha's biggest seller.

http://kingston.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=108199535

Whatever guitar you do buy, i am sure with all the info you received, you will make a good choice.

I wish the internet was around when i started out..I didn't spend much money on my first guitar, but it was terrible to play.. homemade and the strings seemed like a 1/2 inch off the fretts.

Buy having a guitar that was so hard to play, just set me back, and i am surprised i stuck with it.
My second guitar was a used 1966 guild hollowbody electric and played very well and i still have it.

Rick


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Alot of info*

Well, you have a lot of good info here from the other people but I'll put my two cents worth in anyway.

I also wouldn't have gone for the squire pack personally. I think you want something with better quality. I use to be a guitar teacher for about 3 years and seen lots of beginners with guitars that would need repair all the time and it meant they couldn't practice while the guitar was being repaired and it only cost them more money as time went on.

I have a couple ideas for ya. First one is that it seems you can get online and so you should check out a place http://www.lamusic.ca/ You can find alot of good, brand new guitars there in that $200-$300 range that might fit your wants and needs. And most of them are available for free shipping. They also have lots of amps to check that are very reasonably priced. I don't work fro these guys, I just find them to be very good in the price area and I've had good experience with them.

My second idea is what I did when I first moved to Canada. I was broke and couldn't afford much of anything, but I need a guitar and amp to atleast keep playing. I've been playing for almost 30 years now and find it out hard to be without a guitar. I love it. Anyway, I went to a local music store and bought a cheap Jay Turser Vintage Series guitar. Think it cost me just over $200 dollars. It has been a great guitar, no break downs and I use it currently to play in my band. I used it to record our first album. It has been a great guitar.
Just an idea. Good luck to you and welcome to the guitar world. Practice, practice, practice, lol.
Peace,
Lee
Bridges of Light
:rockon2:


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm happy to report I'm the proud new owner of a Squier Vintage mod Strat (Set me back about $350) and a Line 6 Microspider (Another $180).

A lot of you have suggested the epiphone DOT or DOT studio. However, the local L&M (It's actually a musicstop) doesn't carry epiphone. They did, however, have a used epiphone that looked very similar to the dot. This guitar looked nice, but the pickups had been replaced by the previous owner and the store did not have any info on what pickups were put in. I didn't like the idea of not knowing what I was getting into, but I did pick it up and give it a few strums. For some reason, that guitar is not comfortable at all to me, but when I picked up a strat, it felt nice and comfy, so that's what I went with.

I do have some pictures, but I'm at work now and won't be able to post them until later in the weekend. I'm quite happy with what I got, looks nice, feels nice and, well, it's my new baby! 

I didn't have time to unpack the amp and give it a try as I had to go to work, but looking forward to some fiddling this weekend. I picked up a beginners book to read through and next week I'll start looking for some lessons.

Thanks everyone for all your feedback, keep an eye out for pics coming soon. 

Chris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kksjur CONGRATS !! kksjur

Waiting for the pics. 

ENJOY :rockon2:

Dave


----------



## tvyellow (Aug 15, 2008)

VERY COOL!!!
What colour's the Strat?
Now you have to learn G, D, E, Em, A, Am, C, Bm and you'll start having fun.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

I got the sunburst, black on the edges into a nice brown/orange in the middle with a black pick guard.

I love the little amp. I don't have a heck of a lot of room where I'm going to play, so this little thing is perfect for me. Plus I can pop some batteries in it and take it outside if I want, play on the deck and annoy the neighbors, haha!

Chris


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitar*

HEY CHRIS'

"""""""" CONGRADS """""""""""""

It sounds like you got a great set up.." don't forget the tuner, Its a must...
A new guitar, may not stay in tune, for too long.. depends how long the strings have been on and if the guitar has been there awhile, old strings will not stay in tune.
so very important.. once you learn a few chords, you will be able to tell.. hey that don't sound right,, usually the bottom strings needs bit of tweaking.

Your micro line 6 sounds like a Modeling amp..that's usually what line 6 does. I have a line 6 Pod.. its an effects unit, that u plug into an amp or recorder to get those cool sounds.

wow i am so happy you got a guitar you feel comfortable with.. Doesn't that sanded top edge of the guitar feel great on the arm?

Whatever you do. " don't give up" frustrated !!!! simple ...then walk away and play another day..

Take it a day at a time, if you can get an hour in each day you will be rewarded.. 

I once gave up the guitar for 3 years.. hardly picked it up.. i don't know why,.. life was busy i guess kids, family and job.
i could have easily sold everything.. but i didn't and i am so glad. because today i injoy the guitar even more and play everyday.. sometimes for 15 mins, sometimes for 2 hrs or more.

My life is not as busy, kids grown up and i have time to play and injoy..

That's what i hope for you.. Injoy and have a good time, and when your 53 yrs old like me, you will say to yourself. am i ever glad i stuck with it.

Rick

PS I SEE YOUR AMP HAS A TUNER BUILT IN VERY COOL AMP..( i WANT IT) THIS LITTLE AMP IS LOADED

Features:

* Four Spider III amp models and one acoustic guitar model 

1. Clean
2. Crunch
3. Metal
4. Insane
5. Acoustic 

* Three tone stack controls 

1. Bass
2. Mid
3. Treble 

* Six Smart Control FX 

1. Chorus/Flanger
2. Phaser
3. Tremolo
4. Sweep Echo (with Tap Tempo)
5. Tape Echo (with Tap Tempo)
6. Reverb 

* Five User-Programmable Channels

HARDWARE

* Integrated chromatic tuner with note-name display
* Powered by six C batteries
* AC adapter (included)
* Six watts
* 6.5" speaker
* Strap included 

INS & OUTS

* POD® 2.0-style direct output
* 1/4" microphone input with dedicated mic trim knob
* Mini stereo MP3/CD input
* 1/4" instrument input
* 1/4" headphone output


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations on a great choice! I love the Squier Vintage Modified Series.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Rick,

Yes, I fell in love with the amp as soon as I saw it. Perhaps it was a bit pricey, but it seems there's a reason for that. I read a lot of reviews on this amp before I went to the store, all glowing.  Can't wait to play with it and see what it can do. It looks pretty cool too, hehe.

Chris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Firebreak said:


> I got the sunburst, black on the edges into a nice brown/orange in the middle with a black pick guard.


When I looked at the pics of the colour choices for the Vintage Mod. Series...I would have chosen the same burst.

How are the ends of your fretting fingers doing so far?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

greco said:


> When I looked at the pics of the colour choices for the Vintage Mod. Series...I would have chosen the same burst.
> 
> How are the ends of your fretting fingers doing so far?
> 
> ...


Well, I actually had to head off to work right after I bought it, I only had time to put together the stand for it. So you can imagine what's been on my mind this whole work shift, lol!

Tomorrow I'll definitely be fretting away though!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

You know what they say.." work before play...  Remember the Trailer park Boys show where Ray needed his car boosted and wanted Bubbles to boost it using his go cart. Bubbles wanted his magazine ray was holding and Ray says Bubbles you know , work before play.. LOL what a crazy show that is.

Bubbles Actually is a pretty good guitar player, but he doesn't really show that on TV, but he and even signed a record deal with EMI, 

Rick


----------



## Apostle (Jan 29, 2009)

*just to have a say.*



Firebreak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to report I'm the proud new owner of a Squier Vintage mod Strat (Set me back about $350) and a Line 6 Microspider (Another $180).
> 
> ...


Hi! I just found this conversation today so I guess I'm too late to influence your choice but I am also new to the world of electric so I want to pass on what I have found in my shopping around.
My 1st interest was in an Epiphone Sheraton 2 ( ala John-Lee Hooker). (I looked at the Dot online and most of the reviews said the nut would need to be lowered which I have no idea about.) It is way out of my price range but I teased myself with it anyway at the local L&M. I loved the guitar but have come away totally P.Oed with L&M as when I first looked at the guitar (in a lefty) it went for $865. 1.5 weeks later, the price was up to $1025. on the same in-store guitar! They raised all of their prices about 20% across the board due to the change in the loonie. Well, I can understand upping the prices on new stock, but I figure instore stock should have remained the same. The same guitar at LAMusic.com goes for just over $900 still.

One good thing about L&M is that you can rent any guitar or amp in the store to try out for about 6% of the cost of the rig. I rented a lefty Mexy Strat and a Fender Super Champ XD tube amp for one month for about $60. The price of the rental can be applied to a purchase.
I also checked out Steve's online and saw that they will also up their prices only on new stock...they will hold their prices on in-stock items. Kudos to Steve's!

I then went to Music Center Canada (MCC) and fell in love with the Hagstrom Victory. (ala Colin James and Frank Zappa) The Victory is very similar to the Sheraton 2 (which is a step up from the Dot) and was available in Lefty for $599. (MCC price) Hagstrom has a great website where you can listen to their various pick-up configurations on most of their guitars.

In the meantime, I found a used Yamaha Pacifica at the local pawn shop for $150. but even though I have read great reviews about this guitar, I have been reluctant to pick it up because the strings on it are too short to tune to try it out and the store charges a 10% fee for a one month warranty or a 25% restocking fee if I needed to return it.

I do like the sounds of the Yamaha from the reviews I've read because of the price...but the reviews also said that the Pacificas go out of tune a lot...especially if whammied. I have now found two of them available in Lefty and will probably buy one or the other and save up for the Hagstrom later.

Since then I have also found a US made, Peavey Studio Pro 2 Transtube amp. I checked it out online and although there aren't many out there these days, they got great reviews for the cost. The amp is in like new shape (cosmetically) and comes with the foot-switch. I found it in a different pawnshop and the guy was asking $180. but I took it away for $150. Now I just have to learn how to use it. kqoct

That's where I'm at. See Y'all! :wave:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

I agree with the pacifica's tremolo being no good..My son never used the tremolo on his so it wasn't an issue.
I figure a guitar with a tremolo needs a locking nut to have a chance of staying in tune.

Apostle 
u seem to like the hollowbody electric, take a look at this.. its in Edmonton.
Thought it looked pretty good. This company has been around along time. Has a nice top.

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...llow-Body-Guitar-with-Case-W0QQAdIdZ108668346


----------



## Apostle (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thx Rick*



Rick31797 said:


> I agree with the pacifica's tremolo being no good..My son never used the tremolo on his so it wasn't an issue.
> I figure a guitar with a tremolo needs a locking nut to have a chance of staying in tune.
> 
> Apostle
> ...


First, A correction...the amp I bought is the Peavey, Transtube Studio Pro 112......not a Studio Pro 2 as I mentioned before. kqoct

Rick...Thanks for the low-down on the Hofner; it's a right-handed guitar and well away from what I could afford, but she sure is pretty! lofu


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Apostle 
I have had a few Hollowbody electrics, and the one i would never sell, is a Dearmond starfire..

Its double cutaway 335 style. But they don't make them anymore so, you would have to come by one used.
I think they would sell for about 500.00 / 550.00 somewhere in there, which is a great price.
These have Dearmond Goldtone pickups, and my what a pickups these are. They use Dearmond pickups on Gretsch guitars.
Anyways if you searching type in Dearmond and maybe you can find one. If the Exchange wasn't so high the best bet would be Ebay.

It hurts to see these prices i paid $900.00 with taxes) new at 12 fret. 
This one is exactly like mine.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DeArmond-by-Gui...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

I knew this was going to be hard, but boy I think I underestimated it, lol. The two biggest problems I'm having right now are.

1) No matter how much time I fiddle and reposition, I can't seem to do a chord when I need to use 3 fingers without muting at least one string. I'm sure this is one of those things you have to work at. My problem seems to be that I can't get my fingertips perpendicular to the fretboard without getting into an extremely awkward position.

2) The guitar keeps sliding down my leg. Can't seem to keep it upright for long.

I find myself struggling to position my fingers, then the guitar slips down my leg, which makes me lose position on my fingers again. lol, true newbie at work here folks! 

Lessons are probably going to help me a lot with both of these.

Chris

EDIT: For the guitar sliding part, I think the chair I'm using might be a bit too high. My thigh is not perfectly horizontal. I might go out and get a chair for practicing. Do you guys think a drummer's chair would work in this case? That way I can adjust the height accordingly? (I kinda wanted to get one anyway, because it'd be good to have for Rockband parties)

EDIT2: For the finger positioning, I have fairly big hands, so some of these chords are difficult to find room for all my fingers. I'm sure I'm not the only one in that boat, so it must just come with practice.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Another thing I wanted to ask is if anyone knows of a good beginner book/dvd I can pick up. The one I have is not very good.

On one page it'd show a couple chords and what frets to use, but it doesn't talk at ALL about finger positioning. On the very next page, it asks me to play a song of sorts, mixing 3 chords together quickly and I'm thinking, I'm not ready for that! They need to move slower, lol.

Chris


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This brings back memories, about trying to play a chord and two strings are clear and one is muted, becuase you cant seem to get the pressure, or position.

ya it will take time.. a good chord book will help alot. Maybe somebody here can suggest one that would be easy to learn.

Learn the major chords like G C D or E A D these 3 chords usually go together so once you know the 3 chords you can play a bit of a song,

You usually start learning major chords A B C D E F G and you play them all at the second fret.

As you learn these chords you are going to find you can play these chords in different area's of the neck, but that's down the road.

Lessons would be a good thing to do, to get you started in the right direction.

Buy a guitar strap ( 8.00 dollars) adjust it to where you feel the guitar is hanging at the right level for you and then if you sit down the guitar will stay in place.

This will take awhile.. don't get to frustrated, the chords will become clearer. and your fingers will not hurt as much. they need to get toughen up

I can play for hours and it doesn't bother me, but if i stop playing say for a month ,then i would start feeling the sour fingers after one hour.

If you can work on D chord ( 3 fingers ) and get it nice and clear. this chord you can move down the neck at each fret and actual play another chord.

You have to be careful when you strum the guitar what strings you hit. for eg D chord you don't hit the top string.. if you hit the top string it will sound terrible.
But there are chords you can hit all the strings like E and G

Its only D chord at the second fret, if you move it up to the next fret its a different chord( don't ask me i would have to figure it out)
I know alot of chords but i also play alot i don't know.

I hope this helps you. it hard to explain things here and i have been playing so long , i take it for granted.

Rick


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Firebreak

What kind of music are you into?

Lots of music books out there but most of them you will look at a couple of times and thats it. Try wholenote.com they have lots of easy lessons to play along with.

Can you read tab yet?
If you like rock music you can play some easy stuff right away with two finger power chords. Its nice to learn but so nice to play even simple stuff..check out Ramones, Blitzkriege bop 4 chords and fun fun fun.

I have been playing for years and love rythm guitar, not a lead player and don't spend to much time on chord work.

Bev


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been reading about tabs, I need to print myself a cheat sheet so I know what all the letters and symbols mean, but I understand the basics of it. I haven't actually tried to play anything from a tab yet. I'll try to find the tabs for the songs you mentioned and see what I can do with them.

Chris


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The very first thing you need to do, is find a web sight to show your where to position your fingers. for chord D

You have to start somewhere.. you might better start with that chord. I really would worry about Tabs as you will get very confused and it alot to take it.

I can't read music or Tabs.. once you get a few chords down then u could take the time to read tabs if that's what you want to do.

But you would be better off going into the music store where you bought the guitar/amp and find out about lessons.

Once you got somebody to help you < ( a real person) then you will have some home work each week.

There are ways to cheat chord, but u will still need to know the Major chords.

A little bit each day.. like i said from the start.. you will get frustrated, and its ok to leave it for a day or two.
But if u keep at it, and everything will fall into place as time goes.

Someday you will be able to play 3 chords very clear, but the next step is to change from D to C to G and Back to D as quick as you can. the more you do it the faster it gets, and it becomes Automatic.

I don't want to overwhelm you but the strumming hand is very important . it does much more than strum the strings. you will understand that much later.
Also your timing, knowing when to change chords in a song.

Once you learn 3 chords, and you can change to each one quickly. then you find a 3 chord song, in the same key so u can play along to it.

That is where your timing will come in.. no better a lesson than playing along with a song.

If you where my neighbor i would give you free lesson, as i play everyday anyways,.

Rick


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

First off, I really recommend taking lessons. Secondly, I friend of mine (rhythm guitarist) has been teaching for 20 years and the book he recommends to all his students is Hal Leonard Guitar Method. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Leonard-Guitar...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235424870&sr=8-1


----------



## Apostle (Jan 29, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> Apostle
> I have had a few Hollowbody electrics, and the one i would never sell, is a Dearmond starfire..
> 
> Its double cutaway 335 style. But they don't make them anymore so, you would have to come by one used.
> ...


*Rick*...Thanks for the heads up on the McD. I'll look into them to see if they have a lefty! :bow:

*Firebreak....*

My landlady just picked up a package from Costco. It includes a DVD, book and a guitar stand for $15. The guitar stand needs some tweaking but the book is great!!! It shows you notes, chords, scales and even how to build chords in an easy to understand way! I was going to pick one up myself but the Costco here is sold out.


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Apostle, the nearest costco to me is a 4 hour drive away (I think) and I already have a nice stand for my guitar. I think what I'll do is talk to my teacher about it once I find the right person to give me lessons. Luckily, there are tons of people here who offer lessons, so prices should be competitive and I shouldn't have a hard time finding anyone.

Looking forward to it. I definitely need to get me a strap to stop that guitar from sliding around wherever it wants, lol

Chris


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Chris one other thing you can do.. put an ad on Kijij in the musicians and explain your a beginner and if there is anybody near you that could just give you a bit of time, and show you a few chords.

There must be somebody that wouldn't mind helping you out.. just to get you started.
For me i would drop in on a guy and give him a couple hours of instruction.. for nothing., once and awhile.

You might get somebody that, wouldn't mind showing you .. just a thought.
Rick


----------



## smwaddell (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Firebreak,

I also live in Fredericton and was in your shoes just a few months ago. Slowly but surely, you'll make progress. I started off with a beginner's pack (Epiphone Les Paul Special II) in August. I got my money's worth, but replaced the amp at Christmas (VOX AD30VT) and am now looking to replace my guitar (likely a Fender Standard Telecaster). Sounds like your purchasing choice was better than mine, so you should be satisfied for longer than I was.

One of the best online resources I've found is www.justinguitar.com. He's got videos designed specifically for beginners, and using that site for about a month got me to the point where, when I did start actual lessons, we could dive into new songs, techniques, and music theory without having to first get the basic chords down. (send me a PM if you're looking for lessons; my guy is pretty good, depending on what you're looking for in a teacher).

Just keep practicing!


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all,

Just wanted to post a quick update in this thread. I've had my guitar for a few weeks now, and I've had 2 lessons. There really hasn't been much time for progression, and pretty much all of last week I've been tied up with work.

When things started, I really had my doubts about whether or not I'd be able to do this. I have a very hard time with chords or any fast movements. I'm constantly muting strings when I shouldn't be, etc. I know all of this is stuff that new guitarists go through, so I don't let it get me down.

My instructor has given me some practice routines to help get my fingers moving faster and more accurately. Until today though, I hadn't really had any fun with the guitar, because I didn't know how to do anything that sounded good.

Tonight, I did my practice routines for a while, then decided to do some fiddling. I've been kinda interested in how to make a guitar scream like they do in some songs. My instructor touched on harmonics a bit and showed me how to do a couple of the basic natural harmonics. That was cool, but wasn't the sound I was thinking of. I did some reading of my own and learned about pinch harmonics and how they make the strings "Scream". So, I tried and tried and eventually figured out how to do it after an hour or so.

So, that was kinda neat, and peaked my interest a bit as I'm starting to see all these things that you can do with a guitar that you wouldn't know if you weren't learning. Anyway, still I haven't really had any real fun with it up until that point.

Well I was fiddling around, experimenting so to speak and I came across what may be a chord of sorts, where I could strum all the strings, but move my fingers along 2 of them. (4 open strings, and 2 fretted) Whatever it was, it sounded great and gave me something to "play" with. I fiddled with this for close to 2 hours and had quite a nice sound going, almost like a background rhythm guitarist. For the first time, I have no doubt that I can do this. It'll take time to get good of course, but now I'm hooked. I suppose it was an eye opener for me.

I felt like I was actually playing the guitar for the first time. As opposed to a fumbling attempt to learn to do something. It felt GREAT, and I'm sure that this is going to be a part of my life until the end of days. This is something I've always wanted to do, and it's suddenly changed to something I don't think I could live without. I love my guitar, and I'm so glad I finally dove in and got one.

Sorry for the long winded message, but I thought some of you might like to hear my story. 

Chris


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

I am going to suggest something to you that may help you.. Its really getting ahead of what you should be doing , but i am thinking it will give you a break and maybe help you through the frustrating times., and you will have many..

You have a tuner, you also have the internet.. look up how to tune your guitar to OPEN G

There are many pro's that play in different tuning and this is only one. Standard tuning is the right way to learn how to play.. But to make things easier and Fun.
Open G is just what it says.

By just strumming the Guitar it will play G chord.. Now Bar all the strings and you have another chord..
This will get you use to string pressure and allow you to play chords with-out trying to push the strings down with your fingers.

Like i said this is to bring your frustration down.. and have some fun.. but really you need to learn in Standard tuning.

Try it and see how it goes,.

Rick


----------



## smwaddell (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Glad you're having fun with this. I've had similar experiences to you: a few days of hard going, followed by an "a-ha" moment, after which you see new possibilities... until the next bout of hard going. It's that sense of accomplishment which keeps me going.

Be sure to show your instructor your "discovery". He can likely explain what's going on and why it sounds good. Sometimes when I do this, he uses that as the basis for something new for him to show me.



Firebreak said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to post a quick update in this thread. I've had my guitar for a few weeks now, and I've had 2 lessons. There really hasn't been much time for progression, and pretty much all of last week I've been tied up with work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Chris, I think you are ready for some easy fun songs, 4 easy chord with not much finger movement.
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/r/ramones/blitzkrieg_bop_ver2_tab.htm

You can use the chords as is or just use two strings till you can finger the third string.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7FdJajqxmU

Its a fast song but it works even if you play it at half speed but maintain the chord changes. Do one chord strum switch to the next and so on till you can keep up and then add more strums.
Its a great fun song that you will get the hang of easy.

By adding this to your practice you will get some fun but also learn how to listen to the changes and keep up.
Lots of rock songs use the exact same fingering but all over the neck..
Once you get that go for "The KKK took my baby away" also Ramones.

Bev


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I started with power chords and songs like Smells Like Teen Spirit, Closing Time, virtually anything by Green Day or Blink-182 such as Basket Case or All the Small things. I evolved into chord-based songs like Sweet Home Alabama for playing individual notes and Last Kiss for strumming. Then I moved on to simple songs utilizing individual notes like Sweet Child, The Kids Aren't Allright, and Alive.

Start slow, practice often, and most importantly have fun.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just kinda reading through teh whole thread and found the whole thing really interesting.....congrats on the purchase - my first guitar was also a Squier - but a standard ........I still ahve it and would never get rid of it......good call on the amp modeling....The Spider amp likely has a headphone jack too - which would allow you to play loud without bugging anyone else......++ on whoever suggested the Hal Leonard guitar method book....my younger daughter is using it along with her lessons....it works.

oh - for the whole guitar sliding down the leg thing.....keep the chair you have - but get a little footstool as well for your right foot.....it'll still allow you to eb comfy - but also allow the guitar to stay propped up....I use a drummer's throne when I sit down to play - and use the footpedal on my POD to prop up my right leg a wee bit...convenient too when I wanna use the WAH


anyway - good luck - enjoy - and keep at it.....one thing is for absolute certain....if you practice - you WILL get good...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitar is a long adventure - enjoy the ride!


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

So, after my last post, I have not been able to put the guitar down for more then an hour. I've been glued to the thing since then. Now I can play an actual basic rock rhythm and have been building on it most of the weekend. I have it sounding pretty good now and am starting to get the hang of palm muting at the right times.

I've also managed to get pinch harmonics down, at least on the 7th fret in 3 positions just above the middle pickup, below the neck pickup and just before the fretboard. Mind you, that's just initiating the harmonic, it will be some time before I'll be able to pull them off in a song and still sound good I'm sure.

I'm having a lot of fun and it sure feels like I'm doing something a heck of a lot more productive with my spare time.

Oh, and my fingertips.... Hope those caluses start to kick in soon because, well.... ow... haha

Chris


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chris,

While the rate of progress of the average string-twiddler is a lot faster these days than it was when I first started learning in 1963 (mostly due to the explosion of online resources and the improved quality of even the cheapest Chinese-made instruments), it is still fair to say that IT TAKES TIME.

It is also fair to say that you should strive to practice as much as you can without the distortion on or gain up high. Certainly, it pays to get some of those golden tones your personal heroes make with cranked Marshalls every now and then, since that can maintain your motivation to practice. But what you can do with the effects once you can get good clean tones will be much more effective than initially aiming simply for the "big" sounds.

That's not a scolding, simply a hint for how to move upwards to better control of the instrument.

Good luck!:smile:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Chris,
> 
> While the rate of progress of the average string-twiddler is a lot faster these days than it was when I first started learning in 1963 (mostly due to the explosion of online resources and the improved quality of even the cheapest Chinese-made instruments), it is still fair to say that IT TAKES TIME.
> 
> ...



well said......I relied heavily on effects in the beginning to sound like I was playing the right notes.....it was a mistake......gotta learn clean and dry.....


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

I needed a weekend of fun both to build interest in the guitar and to relieve stress. Distortion or not, I had fun this weekend and that's the most important thing to me, it's the reason I bought the guitar.

I'm in no hurry, so I really don't care how fast or slow I progress, as long as I have fun along the way.

I think I'll give it some time before I update this thread next as it seems it may be starting to wear thin if I can get a lecture out that easily. :smile:

Just a note, when I pick up the guitar the first half hour to an hour I spend doing dry practice routines, Practicing for finger strength and independance, chords and even studying theory material. (Basically whatever my instructor has told me to do, plus anything I`ve found that`s helping me reach the same goals) This fiddling that I`m describing comes in what I consider to be my own time, after I`ve put in the work effort, so please try not to judge me too harshly as I really am putting my heart into doing this the way it should be done.

If I come across as bragging, then I apologize, I`m simply excited about something I`ve accomplished and thought you guys might like to hear about it.

Thanks everyone for all the encouragement and advice, I`ll be back to the thread in a month or so. :smile:

Chris


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

I said I'd be back in a month, but it's pure coincidence that I'm back here on the day, lol. I'm still fiddling and learning and things are starting to come together. I'm feeling MUCH more comfortable holding a guitar and my fingers don't get nearly as sore anymore when I play. I'm still very much a beginner and really can't play any songs from beginning to end yet. I'm still loving it, and I'm certain that I'm hooked.

Sooooo, I decided to upgrade my guitar. I'll be picking up my new Gibson Robot Les Paul next week and I can't wait! I was going to give it a year before I upgraded, but they had such a good deal on this guitar that I couldn't pass it up.

Keep rocking everyone! Someday I hope to have half the skill that most of you have! 

Chris


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Firebreak said:


> I said I'd be back in a month, but it's pure coincidence that I'm back here on the day, lol. I'm still fiddling and learning and things are starting to come together. I'm feeling MUCH more comfortable holding a guitar and my fingers don't get nearly as sore anymore when I play. I'm still very much a beginner and really can't play any songs from beginning to end yet. I'm still loving it, and I'm certain that I'm hooked.
> 
> Sooooo, I decided to upgrade my guitar. I'll be picking up my new Gibson Robot Les Paul next week and I can't wait! I was going to give it a year before I upgraded, but they had such a good deal on this guitar that I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> ...


Not sure I would buy that toy... Tuning a guitar isn't that hard that I need mine to do it by itself. I would suggest you wait a little before spending on a pricey guitar, and to try various models. Consider what you want to play as well. Will you need a 22 or 24 fret guitar? Will you need a tremolo? If you do, which kind of tremolo do you like? Floyd Rose? Vintage? Which kind of wood gives you the tone you like? Which kind of pickups do you want your guitar to have? Humbuckers or single coils or combinations etc...

I speak from experience (however little I have). My son wanted to play lead stuff, so I bought him an Ibanez with a Floyd Rose. He loved it. A few weeks later, he wanted to start playing Petrucci songs, and needed a 24 fret guitar... 

Now some Dream Theater songs need a 7 string guitar lol... 

Keep in mind that everybody has an opinion and that you can do whatever you want, it's your $$  We're only sharing our experience and advice with you.

Marc

-------------
Check out my son's videos on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/Bionikboy96


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

I've had my eye on this one for quite some time. (Before I bought the strat) It was out of my price range though. I stumbled upon an amazing deal that put it into my range, so there it is. It was jump on it now, or wait until later and not be able to afford what I really wanted.

Do I need a self tuning guitar? Of course not, hehe. However, it's definitely nice to have. I wanted a true gibson, and that's what I got. It cost me about the same as a non-robot of the same quality would have cost, so figured might as well.

There's no wammy on it as far as I know, but if I want to play with a wammy I'll pick up my strat. 

In any case, for better or worse, the deed is done.. And I'm excited!

Chris


----------



## smwaddell (Jul 23, 2008)

Firebreak said:


> Sooooo, I decided to upgrade my guitar. I'll be picking up my new Gibson Robot Les Paul next week and I can't wait! I was going to give it a year before I upgraded, but they had such a good deal on this guitar that I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Keep rocking everyone! Someday I hope to have half the skill that most of you have!
> 
> Chris


Wow, you're quicker than me! It took me 4 months before I upgraded to my Gretsch! :wave:

Hope the lessons are going well!


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

smwaddell said:


> Wow, you're quicker than me! It took me 4 months before I upgraded to my Gretsch! :wave:
> 
> Hope the lessons are going well!


Nice, I was looking at some Gretsch hollow bodies while I was in the store talking. Talk about some sweet looking guitars. One of my buddies is thinking about picking one up.

The lessons are going good, but unfortunately work has made me miss several already. It's hard in my line of work to schedule weekly things like this. I'm oncall a lot and do a lot of after hours work. Still, making the best of what time I have. 

Really, the after hours work is what made my new baby affordable, so I guess I can't complain too much, lol!

Chris


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

Just picked it up on the way to work. Now I get to stare at it all evening at work and wish I could play it, lol. This will be a loooong shift.

It was funny, in the music store, they had never seen a robot before, so they all crowded around to see it when we pulled it out of the box. 

I'll have to bring it back and show them how it works once it's been charged. :smile:

Chris


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

This quitar is a.w.e.s.o.m.e. and I'm not just referring to the robot technology. That's cool and all, but this thing sounds and feels great. Honestly, I'm a pretty bad player at this point in time, but with this guitar I suddenly sound ten times better then I did.

absolutely beautiful guitar.

Let me see if I can figure out how to get some pics on here, I'll snap some pics of both my boys and see if I can figure that out now! :smile:

Chris


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)




----------

